# Raio (!?) atinge Edifício Câmara de Redondo



## Kraliv (18 Fev 2007 às 21:59)

Boas,

Já tinha, mais ou menos, relatado o _acontecimento_ à colega Mocha na passada Sexta-feira (16 ).


A imagem do sucedido  na sexta-feira cerca das 13.00***







  

Como podem reparar, HAVIA um catavento no topo do edifício...mas desde a passada Sexta...já era  


O catavento estava fixo numa enorme *bola de mármore *, que caiu por cima do telhado, vindo ter à varanda frontal....enfiando um dos ferros num dos aparelhos de ar condicionado e _cuspindo_ bocados de mármore por todo o largo  

Estavam umas funcionárias do serviço de limpeza no interior   do edifício e apanharam um valente susto, como devem calcular  

Ficaram danificados cerca de uma dezena de Pc's bem como as linhas telefónicas.


Felizmente ninguém se aleijou  



cumps,



PS: Só hoje tive acesso às fotos...daí o atraso no relato 

*** O relógio estava com a hora de Verão (14.00)...e assim ficou


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2007 às 01:14)

Deve ter sido cá um estouro!!  Isso foi tipo Back to The Future!!!


----------



## Kraliv (19 Fev 2007 às 01:38)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Deve ter sido cá um estouro!!  Isso foi tipo Back to The Future!!!



 


Podes crer!!!

A sorte foi ter sido durante o horário de almoço (12.30 às 14) porque se acontece no horário de expediente normal  havia muita gente...molhada


----------



## mocha (19 Fev 2007 às 14:21)

bem deve de ter sido ca um susto daqueles 
ainda bem k foi a hora de almoço senao podia ter sido bem pior.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2007 às 14:52)

Isso deve ter mandado um estoiro que só ouvido


----------



## Mago (19 Fev 2007 às 18:58)

Por isso quando está trovoada forte nunca ando na rua...
São fenomenos muito interessantes mas que metem muito respeitinho...
Boa reportagem


----------

